# Hello from Australia!



## MissBalloon (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi there everybody!

My name's Tahlia, I'm from Australia. 


My love of horses has brought me here and after being an onlooker for some time,thought it was about time I signed up.

Look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Yay! Another Aussie!  Which state, if I may ask?


----------



## MissBalloon (Nov 28, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Yay! Another Aussie!  Which state, if I may ask?


Victoria. I see you're from Sydney, fantastic, been there a few times.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

MissBalloon said:


> Victoria. I see you're from Sydney, fantastic, been there a few times.


Yay for a Victorian! I'll be one soon - moving to Melbourne in December because Sydney's an expensive hole :lol:


----------



## MissBalloon (Nov 28, 2012)

Fantastic! I live in Melbourne and love it. How exciting. Will you be bringing your horses with you?


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi MissBalloon! I just joined too! I am also from Australia

EHOD, Sydney is NOT a hole! Sydney is horse-friendly  well, not the city, but outside that it is!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Chokolate said:


> EHOD, Sydney is NOT a hole! Sydney is horse-friendly  well, not the city, but outside that it is!


But outside (for me) isn't Sydney  That's Rest of NSW - which is (mostly) awesome!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

MissBalloon said:


> Fantastic! I live in Melbourne and love it. How exciting. Will you be bringing your horses with you?


No, he's being leased out in green and sunny Maitland - horse heaven! But I'll try and stick around any horse I can down there.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Miss Balloon 
nice to meet you


----------



## MissBalloon (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcomes. 

EvilHorse, if you need any help with finding your way around or are wanting to go for a nice trail ride there are some lovely places around Melbourne that I can give you some numbers for.


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

welcome to the forum! I'm a victorian too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome  
I'm a South Aussie!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

*waves* West Oz over here


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

Queenslander  hehe


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! I'd love to visit Australia.


----------

